# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Meeting at the Bottom Line in DC

## noel



----------


## amyb

This is great! You guys are super. I love seeing island connections work out on the mainland too.

----------


## tim

Good looking trio!

----------


## GramChop

Three super dudes!  I'm smiling.

----------


## elgreaux

a troika to be reckoned with...

----------


## JEK

We told some tales today . . . .

----------


## noel

What a great time!  Thanks John and Eddie!
And we are ready to plan the next SBH-DC gathering.

----------


## darlu

LET'S DO IT!!!

----------

